# Carmello, Frostie, Precious, Nica & Nubians



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

I got pictures this evening when I went down to feed Carmello his bottle.

Hereâ€™s Frostie. Last possible due date. February 6th.

















Hereâ€™s Precious. Last possible due date. February 6th.

















Hereâ€™s Nica. Due February 28th.

















Hannah. Due May 19th bred to Cocoa.









Delilah. Not bred.









And of course Carmello, after his bottle. He still has milk on his lips. Lol


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Carmello just melted my heart - he is so darn cute!!!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks he is definately a cutie.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

they are all just so pretty!!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Carmelo is so cute!


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE that chocolaty color!!!

CJ


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful goats! I really like Hannah!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Hannah is gorgeous! That face!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Awww they are so gorgeous!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Lookin' good! Hope you get lots of happy babies soon! I feel your pain with these cold month kiddings. I'm waiting and praying with mine who are due very soon!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They are all adorable. Good luck with all the kids


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks 

They are getting rounder and more miserable. Lol.


----------

